# Cows...Horses...Same Thing.



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh yess. My latest theory.
Bovines and Equines ARE the same.

This chick proves it xD
YouTube - Die Kuhreiterin

They also jump. If you search around for that on youtube you'll find a lot of people jumping cows in-hand. I don't know if anyone has filmed them jumping a cow on board but I know people have trained cattle and taken them to shows to compete, in the USA atleast lol.

So, the wet noses and flabby neck skin aside, I think they have the same mentality


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

The last place Tosca lived, two cows used to regularly jump into her field, chomp a bit of grass and jump out the other side. I was forever ringing the farmer.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

tosca said:


> The last place Tosca lived, two cows used to regularly jump into her field, chomp a bit of grass and jump out the other side. I was forever ringing the farmer.


Hehe, they can jump when they want to it's just finding one that likes jumping lol.
I'm so tempted to by one myself and attempt to train it llike a horse then turn up to a show in full tack, boots the lot lol.


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd love to see the pictures of_ that_....or even better, a video.

You'd better get searching!


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Winder how long it'd take to train. Hmm...

If I do end up buying one, I'm definitely getting a butt load of videos of it riding or not xD


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I grew up with cows I always wanted to ride one.. (my grand parents wouldn't let me) 
Im not sure about getting on one and jumping it though.. 

They can jump on their own but it always looks like they jump from a virtual standstill.. 
If you look at cows they have very short cannon bones knees are far too close to the ground for me to be jumping..lol and then you look at their necks.. I mean a horse will stretch its neck and put its head down as it goes up and over.. A cow has no neck so how can it do this to help balance it out..lol

They just don't look flexible enough to me..lol


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I grew up with cows I always wanted to ride one.. (my grand parents wouldn't let me)
> Im not sure about getting on one and jumping it though..
> 
> They can jump on their own but it always looks like they jump from a virtual standstill..
> ...


I agree they don't look in proportion enough to jump. That's why I was quite shocked when I saw people jumped them in hand lol.
There's pictures of them being jumped under saddle, just no videos lol


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha nice photos!!
I remember asking about riding cows and someone said to me that it was impossible as something to do with their stomachs making them unbalanced(cant remember exactly) undersaddle for more than just walking.


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Besides cows, there were some pretty cool videos on youtube of people riding ...emus!!
I always wonder about llamas also, i would LOVE a camel one day.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Years ago when I worked at a riding school the owner had beef cattle. His sons tamed one of the bullocks and started riding it bareback round the yard. They had to stop though as it grew a bit too big and too friendly with people. He started running up to people when they went to catch their horses.

I rode a camel once on the Sahara desert in Tunisia. It was really good but not so good when they get up and down:scared: Ben was only about 10 at the time and the handler lifted him off the camel. I have photos but they are all the old type I would have to get the scanner out to put them on here.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I would love a cow........ years ago the field next to the cottage where I used to live as a teenager had bullocks in and there was this one that I called Patch every morning he would wait for me and follow me across the field where I went to catch my bus and he would be waiting when I got home! I used to groom him and give him my pony nuts, then one spring he didn't come back and when I asked the farmer where they were...... yes you have guessed ........ I didn't eat meat for years after that. Ever since Patch I have always wanted a Daisy lol ....... mmmmm one day who knows


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

I've always loved cows, and have always wanted to invest in one for riding. Once I have a place of my own, (I plan on having a farm/ranch, for horses), since I don't know if I could find stabling for a cow now. XD

Those pics/vids are awesome.


----------

